# Our newest bun Pepe passed away.



## Just Jack (Feb 4, 2008)

I know I haven't been around in a long while but this is the only place I feel I can come and talk about this.

A couple weeks before Xmas me and my girlfriend Elsa were at the mall. As always we just have to stop by the pet store and see the cute fuzzy critters there. While there we saw a few mini-rexs. One in particular was so incredibly friendly. She'd come up to you when you got near the cage and lick your hand. 

We just had to have this bunny so Elsa bought her for me as an early Xmas present and while we were leaving the mall with her in a cardboard box I felt my leg get cold and wet. That's when we decided to name her Pepe (pronounced "pee-pee"). While our two other buns (Franky and Buddy) hadn't grown too fond of the new addition yet she was a welcome addition to our family. She was the first bun we had who would jump up on the couch with us to be held and petted (the other two will jump up on the couch but they just want to scope things out and will jump away if you try to pet them up there).

Wednesday night last week we cam home during my evening lunch break when I noticed Pepe would not run up to the edge of the cage when I came near. I went and opened her cage and still she would not do more than look at me. When I picked her up I realized she didn't have any control of her back legs. My heart sank and I started shaking. We rushed to the animal emergency clinic all the while I prayed that maybe it was just her legs that were broken. But x-rays confirmed my worst fear. She had somehow managed to break the last vertabre in her spine. Unfortunately the ER did not have an exotics specialist there at the time and it turned out my normal vet was out sick till Monday, plus a recommended back specialist was booked till Friday of next week.

So we took her home and kept her in a small carrier keeping all food and water near her head. She seemed like she really didn't even know her back legs didn't work as many times she obviously wanted to be let out to play. But otherwise she still seemed herself. Always happy to see us and be petted and lick our hands.

I thought she might be ok with some treatment. She did seem to have lost some control of her bladder as on two occassions when I picked her up she would pee on me. She still ate and drank like a small horse though I had to daily wipe her bottom as the poop wouldn't come out in small lil balls anymore.

Sunday night I came back from work to find that she had passed away. I don't know how she died. I don't know if I want to know. I just hope it was quick and painless. She was the sweetest bunny and I'm going to miss her greatly.

As far as what happened to her when she broke her back... I can only guess it was because the cage we had bought her had a smooth bottom which I had covered with litter but she liked to push it all out of the way so she would slide. I also knew she liked to run about in her cage sometimes and binky in there... that's what I have to imagined happened to her.


----------



## Just Jack (Feb 4, 2008)

Now I have to go take Pepe to the vets to be creamated. And then the worst part... Elsa is shopping at the mall with her mother. She doesn't know yet and I couldn't tell her over the phone about this. It is going to be so hard telling her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry. I will light a candle for the little one.


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

Tracy


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss....and I'm sorry you still have to tell Elsa.

I wish I had more to say - but right now - words escape me.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Pepe.

Binky Free at the Bridge Litle One.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Marietta (Feb 5, 2008)

What happened was awful! Poor little Pepe! I love this name, my first bun was called Pepe. He sounded like a sweet bun. I just wish and hope he died as painlessly as possible. I'm sorry for your loss...

Marietta


----------



## JimD (Feb 6, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

... binky free little one
ray::rainbow:


----------



## ra7751 (Feb 6, 2008)

:bigtears:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh no Jack, I was so happy to see you online, but nowso sad to see this post. :sad:

You've really had a rough go of it. 

So very sorry. 



sas :tears2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 6, 2008)

Just Jack, I truly feel they come into our lives for a reason. 
1) Be it short
2) teenage years
3) be themselves graced to get a :headof: aging hairs (sr. citizen status). 

Their spines are fragile and hard to say if she had alfalfa, mom's milk-jug nutrition?, to build up bone density and "skeletal essentials" in her post-birth weeks? I'm speculating she was a youngen, not an adult?

As RO readers we care deeply; hands and tears reach out to :hearts:Everyone who loses a soulmate fuzzwud and friend.

:hugeepee's time with you will be remembered. Thanks for sharing in the rainbow bridge on lil' Pepe. Those silly or unhelped pee moments, diapering moments, are why they invented laundry!

Taking time to pay for an emergency visit and requesting her cremation suggests you seriously bond with your dependents. With a big heart.

My condolences and healing arms of support to you and Elisa,


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 7, 2008)

my condolences:sad:


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 7, 2008)

:bigtears:I didn't even know Pepe, but I am soo sorry.



Binky free Pepe:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 7, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Pepe . How are you and Elsa doing?

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. She went knowing she was loved.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry! What an awful thing to have happen. I am glad she was loved and well taken care of and knew what that was like since a lot of buns don't. I know know how devestating a sudden illness or death can be, let alone a thing like this. You, your girlfriendand Pepeare in our thoughts & prayers.


----------

